# What do you do when you can't soap?



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a lot of hobbies, soaping is only one. And which I choose to do for the evening is often determined by where my head is at. If I can focus tightly (not always easy) I do art. If I'm fidgety and can't seem to focus at all, I crochet. If my body hurts too much to sit still for long whiles, I cook or bake. Etc.

Tonight - . Too tired to do much physical but not sleepy yet. Sorta want to do something intricate. So I'm sitting here creating the heddle loops I'll need once I get this makeshift loom warped. I want to work on a tapestry.

What do you do when you're not soaping?

And so the weaving begins (insomnia sucks, but it sure does make for interesting projects)

Basic loom made from a wooden wine box and push pins
String heddles made from chopsticks
Bobbins made from clothes pins split in half
And sword/beater I'm using a ruler

It ain't fancy, but it'll do LOL

Wine box with warp pins every 1/8th inch, staggered for easier warping, with cardstock spacers at top and bottom



Warped and thread heddles in place 

My chopstick heddles LOL 

Starting to weave (I'm using cotton crochet thread for warp and weft, though I may play with some other fibers I have laying around)


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 27, 2015)

I think the loom itself is beautiful! I love tools/machines, especially hand made ones. You did a really beautiful job constructing that. I can't wait to see what you do with it. I always have a lot of things on my list, some creative, some not so much. Currently, I'm still putting finishing touches on things related to the screened porch construction, like putting another coat of paint on the door, or another coat of stain on the floor, adding a spring to the screen door. Deciding whether to add another string of lights to the porch. Oh, and the dreaded jobs of organizing the garage and basement. So far, retirement's been really busy! I look forward to having nothing but time to soap, soap, soap! I'm with you on the insomnia thing...it sucks.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

Navigator thanks  I thought the wine box would be awkward but it's actually kinda cool because I can put my tools inside under the weaving and set the whole thing on a shelf. And I just realized that the wooden lid still slides into its slot, which means I can mount a drawing on it that will sit right behind my warp threads, so I can follow the pattern. I'm kinda liking my homemade box loom LOL

Your porch project sounds like a lot of fun, even if it is tons of work. I wish j had the means to retire. I'd spend my time working on my art projects. Ah well, for now, I'll enjoy when I can


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow I love the loom.  How cool is that!  I love re-purposing things and you have done that for sure.  I've spent quite a while pouring over your photos and seeing how you did it all.  My mom was a weaver and tried to teach me, but I wasn't ready at the time.  Now that I am ready, she is no longer around.  

I've spent a lot of time sewing and quilting in the past.  Right now I'm in slow recovery from an ulnar nerve compression. It is much better.  I now can type a little (using 8 fingers); and I can make soap but only 1 batch a day so I don't overdo it.  But I'm not ready for any sewing or handwork.  So I have turned into the couch potato I used to detest.  But during this time I am watching lots of refurbishing and recycling shows and mentally storing away ideas I'd like to try.  Right now I'm in the midst of a season of Salvage Dawgs.

Do keep us informed of your progress.  I'd love to see the finished product(s).


----------



## Misschief (Nov 27, 2015)

Ugh! Insomnia sucks! Great job on the loom. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you create. 

I, too, have several hobbies. Weekends are my soap making time. During the week, I mostly knit and occasionally paint (water colours) or work on my blog(s) or I surf the web looking for inspiration, whether it be for soaping, cooking, drawing/painting... whatever.

On my needles right now are a cardigan for my husband (back's done, working on the front) and a tiny vest for my newest grandson.

And if I'm completely uninspired or uninterested in anything, I'll settle in with a bottle of wine and watch whatever my husband decides to stream.


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2015)

Handmade greeting cards.


----------



## luebella (Nov 27, 2015)

I make other bath and body products and paint!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, Gigi- your makeshift loom looks and sounds like a really cool contraption! I hope you'll show us pics of what you end up making on it!

Lately when I'm not soaping, I've been working on compiling a family cookbook so our collective family recipes can be handed down to the future generations without them ever having to wonder how great-great aunt so-and-so used to make those awesome whatchamacallits. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow! That loom is really cool!

Hobbies? We live in the country and my neck is kinda red. I'll keep it on the PC side though.
We watch the wildlife which we also give snacks. We do keep them all wild so they scatter when they see us.

When the weather is on the warmer side ( 14F this AM (-10C) ) we have outdoor fun with the river that's in the back yard.
Right now it's woodstove time and plotting my next soapy project.:twisted:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

Ruthie said:


> Wow I love the loom.  How cool is that!  I love re-purposing things and you have done that for sure.  I've spent quite a while pouring over your photos and seeing how you did it all.  My mom was a weaver and tried to teach me, but I wasn't ready at the time.  Now that I am ready, she is no longer around.
> 
> I've spent a lot of time sewing and quilting in the past.  Right now I'm in slow recovery from an ulnar nerve compression. It is much better.  I now can type a little (using 8 fingers); and I can make soap but only 1 batch a day so I don't overdo it.  But I'm not ready for any sewing or handwork.  So I have turned into the couch potato I used to detest.  But during this time I am watching lots of refurbishing and recycling shows and mentally storing away ideas I'd like to try.  Right now I'm in the midst of a season of Salvage Dawgs.
> 
> Do keep us informed of your progress.  I'd love to see the finished product(s).



Ruthie, how frustrating that must be. I'm glad you're making progress though. You'll be back at the crafty table in no time 

As to the look, TY!  I can easily do a diagram of how I built it. It really was easy to build. As to the wanting to learn, I highly recommend YouTube. I was taught weaving way back yonder when I was a teen by an art teacher. I played with it for a short while, then moved on, like most teens LOL. When I wanted to take it up again, I hit YouTube and found a ton of basic information to refresh my brain


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

Misschief oh fun! I like watercolors too, and I knit, just not very often LOL. Post pics of the vests, I'd love to see them 


Lsg - I love paper craft too.I've not done many hand made cards, I focus on boxes more than anything. Do you have pics of you cards? Share a link 


what kind of painting luebella? 


oh IrishLass, the cookbook idea is outstanding. What a lovely project! I bet there's some awesome recipes in there. And I sure will post progress 

Steve, I used to go out hiking with an ex boyfriend and it was always a lovely day. Do you photograph the wildlife ?

TY for the positive feedback on my cobbled together loom LOL. I can't wait to see what you all are working on


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Lsg - I love paper craft too.I've not done many hand made cards, I focus on boxes more than anything. Do you have pics of you cards? Share a link



Just click on the link above my signature line.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hobbies? I don't have too much time for hobbies at the moment, unfortunately. My two year keeps me pretty darn busy. She's my main hobby, haha.
I used to draw and paint watercolors, and I love to bake when I have the time (toddler can at least help me out with baking). Making soap has been a real treat when I get a moment to myself.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 27, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Steve, I used to go out hiking with an ex boyfriend and it was always a lovely day. Do you photograph the wildlife ?



We have pictures of deer, wild turkeys and lots of other birds. Humming bird feeders go up in March and usually just hang for 6 weeks while we wait for them to get back. DW Jan hand feeds them!
Fox moves too fast to get pictures. The dirt around the hen house has been treated with cement and cayenne to discourage digging. Works like a magic! Guess one nose full of pepper is all they need.
Never even thought to get pictures of the red tail hawks. They let us know when we get too close to the nest!

Sometimes I forget how blessed I am to live where I do after spending 30 years out building roads.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

lsg said:


> Just click on the link above my signature line.


 
How pretty those are!



annalee2003 said:


> Hobbies? I don't have too much time for hobbies at the moment, unfortunately. My two year keeps me pretty darn busy. She's my main hobby, haha.
> I used to draw and paint watercolors, and I love to bake when I have the time (toddler can at least help me out with baking). Making soap has been a real treat when I get a moment to myself.


 
Holy moly a toddler will sure keep ya busy for sure LOL


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 27, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Ruthie, how frustrating that must be. I'm glad you're making progress though. You'll be back at the crafty table in no time
> 
> As to the look, TY!  I can easily do a diagram of how I built it. It really was easy to build. As to the wanting to learn, I highly recommend YouTube. I was taught weaving way back yonder when I was a teen by an art teacher. I played with it for a short while, then moved on, like most teens LOL. When I wanted to take it up again, I hit YouTube and found a ton of basic information to refresh my brain



YouTube!  Now why didn't I think of that?  I use it all the time for all sorts of other projects.  First one I checked out was a loom made from a picture frame.  That might be better for me, cause I'm not sure I could find a box like yours.  But thanks for the diagram offer.

I do need to count my blessings for what I am now able to do.  At first I could not even hold a paper with my left hand so I could cut it with my right hand.  So progress has been fairly quick.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 27, 2015)

Ruthie said:


> YouTube!  Now why didn't I think of that?  I use it all the time for all sorts of other projects.  First one I checked out was a loom made from a picture frame.  That might be better for me, cause I'm not sure I could find a box like yours.  But thanks for the diagram offer.
> 
> I do need to count my blessings for what I am now able to do.  At first I could not even hold a paper with my left hand so I could cut it with my right hand.  So progress has been fairly quick.



Oh I like the picture frame style too! I'm looking at thrift stores for a large enough one that I can use for a larger piece LOL. As for the box, if it's a really small project, I bet this box or its lid would work.
 http://www.michaels.com/artminds-wood-box/10399984.html#q=Wood+box&start=12 
It's 9x12, so would work for something small. If you want a larger box, like the wine box (14ishx24ish), check a local liquor store, or a fine wine bar. They may have them


----------



## Misschief (Nov 27, 2015)

My blog link is in my sig line. That's where I post about my current projects of all sorts. There's also a separate page for my watercolours... of which I need to do more!


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 27, 2015)

Since soap making is a hobby and not a business I have to pace myself to keep from being buried in soap. So I have several hobbies. I make quilts and other quilted items. Most are donated to the country store at church. It's part of our Autumn Festival held every October. I also hand dye much of my fabric. I do that in the summer when I can work outside. I also make wine. I grow a lot of fruit and berries and use them to make my wines. Like soaping, the wines add up and I have to take a break from that now and then too. I have just heard of an outlet for some of my soap. There is a group that puts together bags of small personal care items for the homeless. They collect the small soaps, shampoos, lotions, etc. that are supplied when staying at hotels and motels. They add toothpaste and brush, deodorant and any other items that are donated. They like the small sizes so the bag of item is small enough for a pocket. I am going to make a batch of small size soaps every month to donate.  Right now I am hand appliqueing some blocks with wool that I felted. Last but not least is reading. Give me a good book and will read all night long until I finish it.

Mary Lou


----------



## dibbles (Nov 27, 2015)

Gigi, you are so clever and resourceful. That loom is awesome!


----------



## federalist (Nov 28, 2015)

Gigi, nice loom!  I would love to see your fabric too.  

Speaking of homemade tools, I built a small backyard forge this past summer and have been trying to learn basic blacksmithing, starting with forging nails.  Lucky for me, there is an awesome metal supplier right down the street from my house.  Got 10' of steel rod the other day for $1.25; it's strangely more affordable than soaping!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks folks  i haven't done weaving in forever and I enjoy it. I forgot how important tension is though, so my little weaving went wonky really quick LOL. Was going to keep going, wonky or not, until my goofy cat decided to attack the loom while I was working on it. She pounced down smack dab in the middle, determined to kill the evil yarn, and snapped half the warp threads in one pounce. And, as if that's not bad enough, she then sat right in the middle of the mess she made, pretty as a picture, and meowed at me, like "what? I wanted to weave too. I didn't do nothing."

Dumb cat LOL. Had to restring the whole thing when I got home from work (since I couldn't sleep). Gonna try again to lay down so I can get at least a little sleep before work.


----------



## paillo (Nov 28, 2015)

Great to see these wonderful hobbies!

I like to take an hour out and watch a British crime series episode. But since I can't sit still I started hand-sewing little dog jackets for our two littles who get cold. Made from sleeves and legs of thrift shop fleece clothes. Family and friends saw and wanted, so made a bunch of trial ones for them. Now I have other requests, broke out the sewing machine unused for 20 years, and plan to sell along with my soaps and B&B stuff in a small boutique that sells everything I can make.


----------



## Bamagirl (Nov 28, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Wow, Gigi- your makeshift loom looks and sounds like a really cool contraption! I hope you'll show us pics of what you end up making on it!
> 
> Lately when I'm not soaping, I've been working on compiling a family cookbook so our collective family recipes can be handed down to the future generations without them ever having to wonder how great-great aunt so-and-so used to make those awesome whatchamacallits. lol
> 
> ...




I made a family cookbook for my nephew and his wife when they got married and decided then that each of my nieces/nephews would receive this as our gift to them when they get married. I really enjoyed doing it (even though it was stressful) and like knowing that while they may never make the recipes, they are in the book if they want to.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> TY for the positive feedback on my cobbled together loom LOL. I can't wait to see what you all are working on


 

I am thinking that look could be modified to make a soap cutter [emoji2][emoji12][emoji41]



gigisiguenza said:


> How pretty those are!


 

We bought our son a paper making kit and I still use it often to make paper that is a bit different. Nothing as fancy as lsg's creations but it makes nice paper. I was thinking of getting it out to wrap my soap for Christmas. Depends on time, of course. [emoji21]


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> We bought our son a paper making kit and I still use it often to make paper that is a bit different. Nothing as fancy as lsg's creations but it makes nice paper. I was thinking of getting it out to wrap my soap for Christmas. Depends on time, of course. [emoji21]


 
How does the paper hold up, PenelopeJane? I ask because I, too, have a paper-making kit that I bought a while ago, but I have yet to actually use it. Soap-making kinda got in the way. lol


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2015)

It is very good! Surprisingly good. We used Christmas wrapping paper and it turned the paper pink. I like basically white paper then I add bits of coloured paper so it turns out speckled. 

In a way it's like soap making because you can't predict the outcome you just have to try not to use too many dark colours unless you like grey!

Try and keep your paper thin, but well covered, so the final paper is easy to use and not cardboard. 

You can write on it and everything. No matter what you use it turns out to be  a "feel good" product.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, PenelopeJane! An idea is now running through my head to wrap my soap in homemade paper.:-o I'm going to start playing with it after Christmas.


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Thanks, PenelopeJane! An idea is now running through my head to wrap my soap in homemade paper.:-o I'm going to start playing with it after Christmas.
> 
> 
> IrishLass




Save the Christmas paper (not the foil stuff) and Christmas cards. Glitter adds texture!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, I'm boring,  not like you guys. 
I have little veggie patch that keeps me busy this time of the year. We currently have potatoes, tomatoes,  onions,  pumpkins...
Appart from that, I like being couch potato.  I'm just about to start re watching X-files.


----------



## paillo (Nov 28, 2015)

Handmade soap in handmade paper, how cool is that!!!!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 29, 2015)

paillo said:


> Handmade soap in handmade paper, how cool is that!!!!!



I thought the same thing


----------



## Deedles (Nov 29, 2015)

Soaping is just my newest hobby. Like quiltertoo, I'm quickly getting buried in soap. I stopped making quilts for the same reason, no one to give them too and have more now than we'll ever wear out. But I do still enjoy sewing all kinds of things. Knitting is my go-to craft, I've always got something on the needles as well as a take along project, usually socks. During the summer I'm either scuba diving or on my Harley. I love long bike trips, now if I could just figure out a way to strap on scuba tanks I could do both and the same trip!


----------



## Momsta5 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gigi your loom is awesome! :clap:

Thank you so much for sharing this. My poor college student daughter is addicted to weaving (took a textiles class as a requirement and fell in love) and this will help her to build a loom. 

When I can't soap I write, sometimes I sew and I keep a tiny veggie garden on my balcony. I also have a serious soap supply wish-list habit. It's a problem.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 30, 2015)

Momsta5 - cool, glad it helps and I hope she makes one


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 3, 2015)

Making progress on this weaving. The selvages aren't perfect, but I think it's pretty. I'm using it as meditation right now, so I don't lose my mind in the middle of this insanity going on here.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome loom, i often threaten my husband that either weaving or stained glass is going to be my next hobby.   
I guess you could qualify me as a serial crafter, since i cycle through so many.  I'm not sure if it's something to brag about or be ashamed of. Insomnia and chronic pain plays a big part for me as well.  It's scary how much trouble you can get in when you have about 22 or so hours in a day.  
I too don't sell soap, so like others here I have to pace myself.  I fill my time with a lot of SMF, and dabble in body products, but also make cards and other paper crafts, jewelry, knit and am a nail artist.  I've been known to write an occasional article and short story which I hope to one day illustrate myself (but that's a looong way off).  I also sew/quilt and do machine embroidery.  I made my wedding gown a few years ago, a Victorian bustle gown that is pretty much my pride and joy.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 3, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> Awesome loom, i often threaten my husband that either weaving or stained glass is going to be my next hobby.
> I guess you could qualify me as a serial crafter, since i cycle through so many.  I'm not sure if it's something to brag about or be ashamed of. Insomnia and chronic pain plays a big part for me as well.  It's scary how much trouble you can get in when you have about 22 or so hours in a day.
> I too don't sell soap, so like others here I have to pace myself.  I fill my time with a lot of SMF, and dabble in body products, but also make cards and other paper crafts, jewelry, knit and am a nail artist.  I've been known to write an occasional article and short story which I hope to one day illustrate myself (but that's a looong way off).  I also sew/quilt and do machine embroidery.  I made my wedding gown a few years ago, a Victorian bustle gown that is pretty much my pride and joy.



TY  I deal with ptsd related anxiety and insomnia a lot, and having something intricate and meticulous to work on helps a great deal to calm my brain down and relieve stress. You would think it would be stressful in itself, but it's the opposite. When I can't get my brain to stop squirming, I need something that demands real focus, or I'll just keep mentally fidgeting and chasing problems in my head. Weaving seems to work when the stress levels are through the roof and it's really bad. 

You should post pics of the wedding dress, I would love to see it


----------



## amd (Dec 3, 2015)

Gigi - I too have PTSD related anxiety (2 car accidents in a month, a broken hip from another accident a month later and a bat colony in my house... I was a vegetable for 3 days. Its been crazy recovering from that. One of the reasons I started soaping was to give my brain something complicated (learning different acids and chemistry and just experimenting with different oils and percentages). My other hobbies include reading and writing but they don't help when I get stuck in my head, and yoga or running.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 3, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Making progress on this weaving. The selvages aren't perfect, but I think it's pretty. I'm using it as meditation right now, so I don't lose my mind in the middle of this insanity going on here.
> View attachment 17956


 
That's absoutely beautiful!


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 3, 2015)

Gigi and Deedles,
If you find yourself buried in quilts or paper projects ( soap boxes?) please do feel free to do a Christmas give away.:mrgreen:
I think the loom is really cool and envy anyone with the tactile skills to make things out of paper.
A quilt on a cold winter day is a gift that keeps on giving too.

My mind has it's own set of wheels too so I need to have things to do to keep the OCD under some kind of temporary control.

Steve


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 3, 2015)

amd said:


> Gigi - I too have PTSD related anxiety (2 car accidents in a month, a broken hip from another accident a month later and a bat colony in my house... I was a vegetable for 3 days. Its been crazy recovering from that. One of the reasons I started soaping was to give my brain something complicated (learning different acids and chemistry and just experimenting with different oils and percentages). My other hobbies include reading and writing but they don't help when I get stuck in my head, and yoga or running.



I've been telling people about yoga for years. It really does help me relax when I'm squirrelly brained. I read a lot also, and write, but I agree with you, they aren't enough to occupy the mind sometimes. I'm so sorry to hear about your accidents, that's terrible. Hugs.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 3, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> that's absoutely beautiful!



ty


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve85569 said:


> Gigi and Deedles,
> If you find yourself buried in quilts or paper projects ( soap boxes?) please do feel free to do a Christmas give away.:mrgreen:
> I think the loom is really cool and envy anyone with the tactile skills to make things out of paper.
> A quilt on a cold winter day is a gift that keeps on giving too.
> ...



I'm not buried yet but it may happen if I keep going LOL


----------



## Arimara (Dec 3, 2015)

I bake stuff. I've been having a brownie phase for a while now. My kid helps me only to make it though.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve85569 said:


> Gigi and Deedles,
> If you find yourself buried in quilts or paper projects ( soap boxes?) please do feel free to do a Christmas give away.:mrgreen:
> I think the loom is really cool and envy anyone with the tactile skills to make things out of paper.
> A quilt on a cold winter day is a gift that keeps on giving too.
> ...



haha....I'll keep you in mind!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 3, 2015)

NO no. I was talking about a give away to someone one the forum - not me. Just for fun.

I'm going to get rid er give away some soap on another forum that's not soap related. For them it will be a treat.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 4, 2015)

Gigi

I'm sorry about your ptsd, with 12 years in the military, I had a lot of friends that came home with it and it was so hard seeing the change it made in them.  Mine is fibromyalgia, some days it's not too bad, others it's like being hit by a whole fleet of trucks.  
I have to be careful of how deeply involved I get, sitting too long in one position or tensing up as I'm concentrating can exacerbate things.

And since you _insisted _on seeing dress photos... :wink:

My husband and I had a Victorian/Steampunk wedding and it was a mighty fine shindig if I do say so myself.  
I made the entire dress and petticoats (which made more appearances than I would have liked).  Oh, the amount of hand sewing (not my cup of tea) the whole thing required, never again! 
I had two overskirts, the one for the ceremony had the train and was just the peacock blue.  I don't have a lot of full pictures of it, so the first is the best one.  The second, shows the second over-skirt in the acid green.  Finally, a bit of a better look at the bodice. 















Edit to fix photos


----------



## amd (Dec 4, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## lsg (Dec 4, 2015)

You did a beautiful job on the dress.


----------



## skayc1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I sew teddy bears or other crafts...had surgery in November & was recovering at my moms house for a month...couldn't soap as much.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you amd & lsg


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 5, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> Gigi
> 
> I'm sorry about your ptsd, with 12 years in the military, I had a lot of friends that came home with it and it was so hard seeing the change it made in them.  Mine is fibromyalgia, some days it's not too bad, others it's like being hit by a whole fleet of trucks.
> I have to be careful of how deeply involved I get, sitting too long in one position or tensing up as I'm concentrating can exacerbate things.
> ...



How beautiful is that dress!! Awesome


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 5, 2015)

OMG MrsSpaceship that dress is stunning!  And well-made from the looks of it!  What a beautiful bride you made.   Thanks for sharing the pics.

I love reading about all these different interests - it's amazing to see the folks of different stripes that our weird soap addiction has brought together.  

I, like many here, also crochet to relax my mind.  I've been teaching myself to knit and it is the opposite of relaxing lol.  Lots of profanities hurling through the air.  

Also love doing yoga, drinking craft beer, and photography.  And traveling!


----------

